# Our Haunted Shipwreck 2011



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

That is really cool!!!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome! I just may have to change over to pirate next year.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

I have seen a lot of that.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

For doing your first big big prop you made it look like you have been doing this for a living. YO HO A Pirates life for YOU!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job, Picasso82079


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, nice job, love it


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing...my kids are standing over my shoulder eewwwing and aawwwing! Very cool!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

wow!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Believe me only you know what could have been done better! I think it looks great as is. Particularly like how you set up the scene. What did you use for the construction frame and surface of the ship? 

Nice job and welcome to HF. Please continue to visit and post, particularly let us know what you'll be working on for 2012.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice job. Where are you going to store it? It looks bigger than my garage.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Good lighting on the ship, just fades into the background...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job on the shipwreck!!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG this is freakin amazing!


----------



## velella (Aug 8, 2008)

Picasso82079 said:


> I just discovered this forum this year and was inspired by all the pirate shipwreck props. I decided to build my own and came up with what you see below. This was my first ever attempt at a build this big and I wish I had more time put into it but I think it came out pretty good and all the neighborhood kids loved it.


I love your "pirate ship.jpg" photo. Can you tell me what was used for the siding. Looks like you curved it a bit. Was it wood, foam, fabric??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR this person posted this in 2011 & they haven't posted anything since Nov. 2018 so you may not get a response to your question.

You might want to search for some newer threads here on pirate ships or maybe someone else here has the info you need & will respond here.

I wish I could help but good luck with your search.


----------

